# The Bottle Collectors, April 2014



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 24, 2014)

Wow what can I say, this has to be my favourite location to date. Full of delights, just when you think you have seen it all, there is another building or shed full of wonderful things..Thanks to The Wombat! 
The floors in here are crazy it's like walking through a fun house at the fair, the ceiling is held up by planks of wood!!

It seems the owner had a very bad time of things, losing his job at the transport department of a county council, being found guilty of malicious damage to someone else's property, fined by N.F.U for the damage and then having to go to court, which lead him onto the probation service. Very sad, from a moment of madness he lost it all. The newest dated letters were from the job centre having received his claim for job seekers allowance. (please edit if you feel it's too sensitive!)


----------



## DirtyJigsaw (Apr 24, 2014)

Very nice indeed  Love that theres so much to see in there. Nice pics and thanks for sharing that


----------



## Mikeymutt (Apr 24, 2014)

brilliant stealth just brilliant.I love this.its really my sort of place.I am blown away by it.thank you.


----------



## pabala (Apr 24, 2014)

hope you didnt crack those eggs open ;o(


----------



## mockingbird (Apr 24, 2014)

BEAUTIFUL!
I was wrong in your last few posts, this is your best report to date! and your photography has taken many leaps and bounds, utter stunning! be proud of it!  - one day I shall actually do some research and check if this is the place I have had pinpointed for awhile.


----------



## Caine33 (Apr 24, 2014)

Wow, stunning photos and building, Love pics of books and pianos


----------



## Kezz44 (Apr 24, 2014)

Have to agree with Mockingbird! Def your best set yet!!! Photographys looking fab, great job!!!Loving the look of this place! I do love these little houses! Keep up the good work Stealth!


----------



## Paulytwotanks (Apr 24, 2014)

Wow - the hand written date in the book - 1748! That should be in a museum!!


----------



## peroxidetim (Apr 24, 2014)

i guess the book dated 1748 is stencilled and hthe owner (f) signed it as her book?
But it shouldn't be there... this is one of the rare cased i feel that someone should take care of the left stuff!
But on to the pics: Nice!!!

funny thing is that some of the pics are excellent, and some should better be left out (for example the one that is blurred by movement).. it probably adds to a better overall repo


----------



## flyboys90 (Apr 24, 2014)

Great report & photos really enjoyed this one & so much to see as well!


----------



## MD (Apr 24, 2014)

youve covered it well 
such a shame so much is missing now


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 24, 2014)

peroxidetim said:


> i guess the book dated 1748 is stencilled and hthe owner (f) signed it as her book?
> But it shouldn't be there... this is one of the rare cased i feel that someone should take care of the left stuff!
> But on to the pics: Nice!!!
> 
> funny thing is that some of the pics are excellent, and some should better be left out (for example the one that is blurred by movement).. it probably adds to a better overall repo




Thanks! 
It was very hard to use a tripod in there have you seen the floors?!


----------



## billygroat (Apr 24, 2014)

This place looks amazing... I can almost smell it! 

Have to say thank you and I'm very jealous!

Your pics bring everything to life


----------



## tumble112 (Apr 24, 2014)

Wonderful pictures and it is always a bonus to be able to add the human side to a location.


----------



## roomthreeonefive (Apr 24, 2014)

fantastic location, love the teddy with his money, im sure i could see an old thrupny bit


----------



## The Wombat (Apr 24, 2014)

Pleased you enjoyed it M'dear 
Its a cracking place, and you've got some interesting pics



Stealthstar79;286012
It was very hard to use a tripod in there have you seen the floors?![/QUOTE said:


> Yes setting the tripod there is not easy with that flooring - I mackeled together shots with 2 fully extended legs and 1 at its shortest


----------



## redT1ger (Apr 24, 2014)

wow. Ive gotta do this one


----------



## woodland pixie (Apr 25, 2014)

Beautiful photos but poor guy  must've been something yummy in that little Lloyd Loom bedside cabinet, the mice have destroyed it!


----------



## ZeaJane (Apr 25, 2014)

Wow, I really love this place! Sad story though


----------



## Goldie87 (Apr 25, 2014)

Nice pics. Shame so much stuff has gone from there now


----------



## Stealthstar79 (Apr 25, 2014)

Goldie87 said:


> Nice pics. Shame so much stuff has gone from there now



Thanks...
It looks like the floors have swallowed some things, won't be long before the ceiling comes down!


----------



## Partypebbles (Apr 25, 2014)

Brilliant photos full of lots of special things. I love the record player, this is one of my favourite reports.


----------

